

Show HN: Wunderlist celebrates 1M Android downloads, Open Sources key UI element - chadfowler
http://www.6wunderkinder.com/blog/thank-you-droids-a-million-times

======
chadfowler
From the 6Wunderkinder Android team:

When we started developing Wunderlist 2, our product design team came to us
with this beautiful layer concept for Wunderlist’s Detail View. Since we
strive to create a consistent Wunderlist experience for our users across all
platforms, it was very important for us to have the Detail View behave the
same way on Android than it does on iOS and the Web.

First, we tried to use existing open source code, but they just didn’t offer
the behaviours and quality that we and the design team needed. So, equipped
with a big pot of coffee and a few long nights, we worked on what is now
SlidingLayer. After the launch of Wunderlist 2 we received a lot of email from
Android developers that were interested in the techniques we used for the
Detail View element.

It works the same as any other container on Android. For flexibility it
extends from FrameLayout, so it’s as easy as to drop it inside of your XML
layout and so you can adjust the parameters as usual. You tap to open, rather
than sliding and you can place it on the left, right or middle. After opening,
you can dismiss it by sliding it away. To make things extra simple, we
introduced an auto mode within the parameter that determines which side to
stick your view to. For instance setting the gravity of the SlidingLayer to
the right in any container or using alignParentRight = true from within a
RelativeLayout will automatically stick your SlidingLayer to the right.

We are super happy to be opening it up to the Android Community and hope to
see more and more developers getting inspired to use the component in their
apps.

